# Romantic Train Wrecks



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

How many of us here have had train wrecks on the internet romance circuit? I can recall some real disasters reported here, some with nasty public cuss-fights. 

A month or two back a professor at a college town a few miles away went on the net to find a boy friend. She found one, and he killed her---or at least he's been charged with the killing. Police have established that he stole some of her belongings and say that he also set fire to her home after killing her. 

Makes the public airing of romantic dirty laundry here seem inconsequential. 

Ladies, be careful. 

Ox


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I, for one, haven't. I have looked at a few sites, but have never gotten involved with any. I also look at Craigslist when I need a chuckle. 

There are a lot of horror stories out there and everyone needs to be careful. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

There above is the reason why I won't do online dating sites any more. I have met to many people of plenty of fish in the past to know that most are just plain crazy. I have enough going on in my life without adding crazy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My life is like,
a mountain railroad
with an engineer, that's drunk.
he cant make a run successful
and he surely, aint no hunk

Never mindful, of destructions
he tried Trudy, and he failed
keeps his eyes upon the b
and gets rejections in the mail

Good Lord, why, is he like this
will he ever, never change
Will he ever find a someone
will his life, he rearrainge.

He keeps rolling, across disasters
spanning 50, nearly years
he has had too many Xs
and hes got too many fears

One day soon, he ll meet his Maker
and his trials, they will end
he will get a needy rest and,
his, heart, and mind will mend.
But till then he plunges forward
eyes wide open, mind alert
for that sneaky, sexy vixin,
or that subtle, sexy flirt.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The "personals" there are horrific, even perverted. Do you know what ANR is? Neither did I until someone on Craigslist posted a request for one--I googled it and was astounded. Yoicks!!!!

(Also, the police monitor CL and pick off the prostitutes, the child molesters and the pimps who are picking up runaway girls. Good for the police, But I don't think there any laws against just "kinky".)

On craigslist I stick to chickens, garden tools, machinery and the like but in Tulsa the kinks sometimes post what should be a personal in other categories. 

Ox


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That's why I said for chuckles. People astound me in what they post(and post pics of). It also amazes me in how few know how to use spell check.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Hellooooo, Mr. Ankle!
I've had some strange encounters with the internet dating world. 
I got to talkin' with Karen, a displaced yankee from New York, who had wound up in the neighboring town here in MS. She was a wee thang, very cute, and appealing via e-mail. She texted me while I was already on the way to Hattiesburg for an evening with the Irishman and company, and wanted me to stop by to meet her. She was staying with her uncle "Jack", who she said was a big, bad man who was very protective, didn't tolerate shenanigans, and she went on and on about how I'd better behave myself cuz of Jack. I got tired of listening to the babbling and basically told her that I act how I think I oughta' act at any given moment, and if Jack gets in my dern business, we're gonna' reach us an understanding out in the street.
I arrive, she's drunk as Cooter Brown, and Jack's smoking a joint in front of the computer. We exchange pleasantries for a bit (all three of us), she goes out of the room to get more cold beers, returns, and exclaims "here's what I'm workin' with!", lifts up her shirt, turns around, then drops her britches. 
It caught me off Gaurd y'all. I reach for my knife with one eye on Jack and the other scanning for the most strategic route of escape, and Jack comes up like a big, fat, hairy, sweaty grizzly bear hollerin' "#!"'!#mit, Karen!...you got a decent one here!...Ya' ain't gotta' act like that!".
Karen skedattled to the back of the house, and Jack and I drank some more beers before I split to meet the Irishman at the bar. I was so appalled, I only went back three or four times. On the last visit, I woke up with Karen, it was blacker than pitch in there, I was totally disoriented, had to use my cigarette lighter to find my pants, then couldn't find any working light switches and had to keep on with my lighter so long I dern near burned my thumb off navigating my way out of the house.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> .....
> One day soon, he ll meet his Maker
> and his trials, they will end
> he will get a needy rest and,
> ...


Well, he may meet his maker and be sent to that OTHER place
and find he has won 60 virgins! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
...ages 62 to 98. 

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U have had some of the Namdest adventures I ever heered of Nick. Thisons a pip lol.

Don't want 60 Virgins. They might kill me lol. Sides, im Baptist. Bout all I could hope for was bushel baskets of fried chicken l.ol


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oxankle said:


> The "personals" there are horrific, even perverted. Do you know what ANR is? Neither did I until someone on Craigslist posted a request for one--I googled it and was astounded. Yoicks!!!!
> 
> (Also, the police monitor CL and pick off the prostitutes, the child molesters and the pimps who are picking up runaway girls. Good for the police, But I don't think there any laws against just "kinky".)
> 
> ...


I think chickens are sort of kinky. (SP) Garden tools hmmmmmm. Just funning, no harm meant it just struck me funny.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Swampy, so glad I wasn't drinking soda when I read your story, I would have spewed the entire contents out, LOL.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill: She said 60 virgins, ages 60 to 92. They may overfeed you but they won't overwork you. 

Don't even hint at what they missed or they will turn mean and make you miserable.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ox, it is sure good seeing ya post in here again. Missed your stories and insight. 

Billooooo, nice having you back as well.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Swampman! You need to get that book written - THE LIVE AND TIMES OF SWAMPMAN - we will all buy multiple copies.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I just looked up ANR. Hahaha.




Oxankle said:


> The "personals" there are horrific, even perverted. Do you know what ANR is? Neither did I until someone on Craigslist posted a request for one--I googled it and was astounded. Yoicks!!!!
> 
> (Also, the police monitor CL and pick off the prostitutes, the child molesters and the pimps who are picking up runaway girls. Good for the police, But I don't think there any laws against just "kinky".)
> 
> ...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ha City, I had to look it up as well, LOL. Had no idea what it was. My thoughts were dang, when I nursed I was skinny and I would love to get back to skinny. Just not that way.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Long ago, when I was in service, I ran with a fellow whose grandfather was an old country doctor. As a kid this fellow went with his grandpa on house calls.

He told me that on one occasion the Dr. delivered a woman of her child, only to find that the woman's nipples were inverted, would not come out, and the kid could not get a grip on them. I've since learned that this is not too unusual.

Dr. told the husband to get busy and pull them out---husband refused at first until Doc told him that if he did not he, the Dr., would. Fellow got busy, the nipples came out and the child got fed. According to my friend the Dr. made house calls for two or three days to be sure the husband was living up to his end of the deal. 

I suppose a fellow can get addicted to that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

For starters, on the ANR---just Bizarre, that's all I can say about that.

Now back to OP...those stories aren't just the domain of the online world. Sadly they happen all the time in the real world too.

As for the airing of the dirty break-up laundry, I hate to see that happen. There are always two sides to every situation (heck, there's sometimes more than two--multifaceted in fact) and the he said she said is tiresome and, well, a bit tacky. I'm sure most of us had some bad experiences with online "situations" but they should remain private.

Also it's good to see Ox and CB posting here in the ST again. Missed your posts fellas!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, if theres 60 virgins ages 60 to 92, then I will indeed be in hail with a bunch woman liars lol.

I suppose a fellow could get addicted to that too lol
Id buy Nicks book, just to read an adventure on a particulary lonely night lol.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, I learned something new.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

vicker said:


> Well, I learned something new.


 For once I think I wish to remain ignorant of something.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I dunno Laura, judging from the CL ads here, you can make some good money supplying someone with ANR. LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I dunno. I've met a lot of people who I have met originally online. Men and women, sometimes it developed into romantic later, sometimes we got swept up in a three week ordeal or sometimes longer. All in all though, I have met good people...and if they went all "trainwreck" about me somewhere I remain ignorant of it. 

Usually I am pretty good at judging character, as far as whether or not I'm getting the "I will probably kill you" or the "I'm more than half past crazy" vibes. Probably because the first relationship I ever had was half past crazy and kept trying to kill me.

I'm careful and usually have a weapon...yes even when I went to meet some of you all...four people know where I went, the GPS was on in the truck and so was the tracker on my phone LOL.

Weeds them out when you don't get too carried away, don't give out your address, meet in a public place and do a background check.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

WhyNot said:


> I dunno Laura, judging from the CL ads here, you can make some good money supplying someone with ANR. LOL


You just hafta' provoke my natural curiosity, dontcha? Is it something I can be arrested for?

I'm probably going to wake up in the middle of the night stewing on this.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Laura said:


> You just hafta' provoke my natural curiosity, dontcha? Is it something I can be arrested for?
> 
> I'm probably going to wake up in the middle of the night stewing on this.


DON'T DO IT! lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Is that all? :cow:

Ya'll had me thinking it was something kinky and dirty and stuff.

No, I couldn't wait until insomnia hit in the middle of the night to look it up.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd rather do that for money than a lot of things 

bahahahahaaa!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Shucks---Here you girls go and mention money. I thought all this was for love.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Shucks---Here you girls go and mention money. I thought all this was for love.


 I think we already did it for Love in that Married with Children Trainwreck.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Laura said:


> I think we already did it for Love in that Married with Children Trainwreck.


Laura, that was one wreck I was happy to miss. Got a lot less experience here than some of you. Once I get 'em they tend to stay. Since they own the place and me I try not to antagonize 'em. Works pretty well. 

Actually, for a man it is pretty easy if you remember a few simple rules, but we've gone over that before.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

"I was so appalled I only went back 3 or 4 times." You crack me up.


Welcome back Ox. Been a long time. Your post is right on time...I just signed up on a dating site!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura said:


> Is that all? :cow:
> 
> Ya'll had me thinking it was something kinky and dirty and stuff.
> 
> No, I couldn't wait until insomnia hit in the middle of the night to look it up.


They wanted to bottle my goods and sell them, at least the nurse did. My poor son put on two pounds the first two weeks of his like. You should have seen the nurses face when she weighed him at his two week check up. She looked at me and said, we need to bottle and sell that stuff, LOL. I am like :umno:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

summerdaze said:


> "I was so appalled I only went back 3 or 4 times." You crack me up.
> 
> 
> Welcome back Ox. Been a long time. Your post is right on time...I just signed up on a dating site!


Don't do it Summer, oh no no no, not a good thing, LOL. :icecream:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I hooked up with a few I initially was introduced to online, kept in contact with some . :run: after the move to real life with some but have lived through them all so I don't consider any train wrecks just some of the connecting trains ran on rougher tracks than others. About the same as relationships go in real life. Of course regardless of the introduction media be it online, pen pal snail mail or friend of a friend set up all relationships ultimately enter real life for a face to face as you decide what direction you plan to move and how fast you plan to get there regardless if its romantic bliss or eep: safety.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

How can a kid help getting fat if all he eats is sweetened, condensed Carnation delivered in the most enjoyable way possible???

Every baby should be so lucky---research has shown that the babies who put on a lot of baby fat are by far the healthiest. They run the fat off the moment they get their land legs.

After I got old enough to run around Mama would set me on the rail fence around our barn while she and Dad milked sixteen cows. When she was stripping out the first cow she'd fill a cup for me, rich fat Jersey milk, and bring it out to the fence. It was welcome, but not quite what I had been used to. 

Mama is probably responsible for my devotion to women, but it was Daddy who taught me how to keep them. We, siblings and I, had good folks. Clean-living, hard-working, self-sacrificing, no-nonsense with their eyes on their children's future.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And that Ox really is the best way. I know because of nursing both of my kids, they have both been very healthy, both as babies and as now adults. Plus it meant that I got to hold them close, skin on skin. I would not have traded that for the world.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> How many of us here have had train wrecks on the internet romance circuit? I can recall some real disasters reported here, some with nasty public cuss-fights.


Let's see; as of 2013, I've married two men I met over the Internet, and I'm currently living with a third. Along the way there have been a half-dozen or so lovers ...

So far, so good, I'd say! :grin:


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Hi Ox and CB and Swamp..good to see all of you together on one thread - lol..

Internet dating can be fine if you are careful, I got married to my internet guy. I am not dead yet or even half dead. Actually it is like anything on the net these days - even buying a horse - only believe half of what you read and nothing until you see it in real life (it can be whatever you are on the prowl for..even that ANR stuff and no..I did not google, I probably don't need to know what that is).

Mr. B (that is what I call him) - is hard working, intelligent, and sometimes short tempered (that is what 2x4's are for) ...lol..j/k

He got tired of trying to meet someone compatible the "old fashioned way" and so posted an ad on a pay to use site . We emailed, talked on the phone and then met in a public place. I figured out that he wasn't an ax murderer and he figured out I wasn't after his money. 

take a chance and be as careful meeting someone online as you would someone you meet in real-life. there's been a slew of murdering folks running amuck long before the internet.

Have a great day y'all!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sidepasser said:


> Hi Ox and CB and Swamp..good to see all of you together on one thread - lol..
> 
> Internet dating can be fine if you are careful, I got married to my internet guy. I am not dead yet or even half dead. Actually it is like anything on the net these days - even buying a horse - only believe half of what you read and nothing until you see it in real life (it can be whatever you are on the prowl for..even that ANR stuff and no..I did not google, I probably don't need to know what that is).
> 
> ...


Did you try the bit on him first?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I use chloroform on all my internet dates.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Had train wrecks before the Internet. Dating sites only increased the volume.

My old days of bars and alcohol, were much more conducive to them. 

Its not even crazy or bad folks manytimes. Just normal folks going through crazy or bad times.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi swampman and mickm

Could you guys take a look at my cellar for me? pay no attention to the dusty box of cocoa puffs, or the human remains....LOL!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have met some amazing friends (men and women) on line.

I used to look for love on sites like these until Fowler dumped me and broke my heart. I thought we were in it for the long run, but apparently she has a wandering eye (especially when she is drinking!)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I still love you, but I expect my men to be manscaped too....LOL!!!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Hi swampman and mickm
> 
> Could you guys take a look at my cellar for me? pay no attention to the dusty box of cocoa puffs, or the human remains....LOL!!


Shh, iam seeting up my profile on "bang with friends".

Chloroform is ok, but promise not to throw coco puffs at me?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I will always hold you near and dear to my heart....or at least what is left of it after you broke up with me.
I think whoever you bring into your lair is very lucky. I will be jealous so please don't post your sexual excapades here on ST.....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought it was "Friends with Bangs" so I went and got my hair cut so I could join.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Who'd a known?

I sm bald, so i'm out!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

No promises, you will come to respect the cocoa puffs. And look me up on "bang with friends" my user name is Ivanahump....lmao!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I thought it was "Friends with Bangs" so I went and got my hair cut so I could join.


 
ha hahahahahahahhahaha....


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> My life is like,
> a mountain railroad
> with an engineer, that's drunk.
> he cant make a run successful
> ...


FBB, are you writing poetry these days??? I think that Pizza joint girl got to you a bit 



~ST


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've dated many, married (and divorced) one internet connection. I love meeting people online. I've made several lifetime friends, and surprisingly only met a couple of crazies.

With shotguns.

And wives.

And remote cabins in the woods.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Don't do it Summer, oh no no no, not a good thing, LOL. :icecream:


Well Cindi, I feel like it will give me an edge. Don't worry, I'll be REALLY careful!!! 
My roommate has dated several nice guys from a certain site, and is dating one steadily now that is very nice. I met him yesterday.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

swamp man said:


> Hellooooo, Mr. Ankle!
> I've had some strange encounters with the internet dating world.
> I got to talkin' with Karen, a displaced yankee from New York, who had wound up in the neighboring town here in MS. She was a wee thang, very cute, and appealing via e-mail. She texted me while I was already on the way to Hattiesburg for an evening with the Irishman and company, and wanted me to stop by to meet her. She was staying with her uncle "Jack", who she said was a big, bad man who was very protective, didn't tolerate shenanigans, and she went on and on about how I'd better behave myself cuz of Jack. I got tired of listening to the babbling and basically told her that I act how I think I oughta' act at any given moment, and if Jack gets in my dern business, we're gonna' reach us an understanding out in the street.
> I arrive, she's drunk as Cooter Brown, and Jack's smoking a joint in front of the computer. We exchange pleasantries for a bit (all three of us), she goes out of the room to get more cold beers, returns, and exclaims "here's what I'm workin' with!", lifts up her shirt, turns around, then drops her britches.
> ...


I hate when that happens .... again!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> Let's see; as of 2013, I've married two men I met over the Internet, and I'm currently living with a third. Along the way there have been a half-dozen or so lovers ...
> 
> So far, so good, I'd say! :grin:


:goodjob: You're an inspiration. Shows there's somebody for everyone someplace. I think Liz Taylor has you beat though.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Hi swampman and mickm
> 
> Could you guys take a look at my cellar for me? pay no attention to the dusty box of cocoa puffs, or the human remains....LOL!!


You never mentioned Cocoa Puffs to me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I gotta a special place in the barn for you, nothing but 1st class and a bunny suit...run rabbit run!!!! LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I am so happy you're not wasting that imagination on something silly. :thumb:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Darren said:


> :goodjob: You're an inspiration. Shows there's somebody for everyone someplace. I think Liz Taylor has you beat though.


Well she is older than me! So give me a few more years, eh? Although I do think I'll stay with this one I have now forever.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I respect goals and a good attitude.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Well she is older than me! So give me a few more years, eh? Although I do think I'll stay with this one I have now forever.


I had a forever...it was the best 2 weeks of my life...lol


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Must a slipped outten them chains...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL....I need to rethink my lack of chaining up skills....LOL


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I had a forever...it was the best 2 weeks of my life...lol


I'm reminded of a Lucinda Williams song called "Those Three Days"!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya need to switch to hand cuffs Fowler, lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nail their pinky toe down.....they wont go far....lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Or just keep them worn out so they don't have the energy to run...:grin:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, and ive found that when a woman thinks of doing that, its with honey dos lol


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I gotta a special place in the barn for you, nothing but 1st class and a bunny suit...run rabbit run!!!! LOL



Now you are cheating on CB..that's HIS bunny suit...

two timing hussy!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Them be fighting words....if it werent true...Lol. ....that bunny suit has had many miles ran in it...lol 
I might switch to hog hunting...I love the sound of weeeeee we we weeeeeee all the way to my cellar lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the image of Ned Beatty scrambling up a hill in his BVDs Fowler.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF romantics have train wreaks, We could have a Casey Jones in here. lol


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Got back a little bit ago from having a very nice first in person meeting with a gentleman from west Texas...or maybe that should be West Texas...or...among certain people perhaps WEST Texas. LOL

Whom I met HERE of all places! :shocked:

I will sit back with some popcorn and a drink and see what sort of trainwreck happens...but I have a feeling the trainwrecks are about the people involved (or the people that involve themselves where their involvement isn't necessary in the business of others)...not that it is something that 'always happens in places like this'

Here's to testing the theory :buds:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

reading your second para, I don't know if im involved, or revolved. IF Im a revolver, that must be why some women say im a real pistol, and others say I should quit shooting my mouth/fingers off lol.


----------

